# Hashimoto's thyroiditis is associated with papillary thyroid carcinoma: role of TSH a



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimoto's thyroiditis is associated with papillary thyroid carcinoma: role of TSH and of treatment with l-thyroxine.

http://erc.endocrinology-journals.org/content/18/4/429.abstract


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I thought Hurthle cells were only found in patients with Hashimoto's. I was surprised by my pathology report to find they are also present in papillary cancer. Interesting. How does one read an FNA report accurately? My path report also said they thyroid had degenerated. I would encourage everyone to get a copy of theirs even if the doctor and staff don't look like they enjoyed that request!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I thought Hurthle cells were only found in patients with Hashimoto's. I was surprised by my pathology report to find they are also present in papillary cancer. Interesting. How does one read an FNA report accurately? My path report also said they thyroid had degenerated. I would encourage everyone to get a copy of theirs even if the doctor and staff don't look like they enjoyed that request!


There Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashi's and Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer.

One has to rely on a very good pathologist to tell the diffence.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> There Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashi's and Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer.
> 
> One has to rely on a very good pathologist to tell the diffence.


Are they cells with the same name? Do they have variations? I would think someone would have to be on their toes to differentiate them. What if someone has Hashi's and cancer? how do they tell?


----------

